#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس

## mojtaba00

سلام به تمامی همکاران و اساتید من یک کامپیوتری با سی پی یو 3200  رو 1 گیگ  و گرافیک امبرد دارم لطفا یک انتی ویروس خوب برای سیستمم پیشنهاد بدهید الان هم نود 32 روی سیستمم نصب است هر چند مدتی ویروس میشود و انتی ویروس خوب جواب نمیدهد و باید ویندوز رو عوض کنم لطفا راهنماییم بکنید با تشکر

----------

*arash3400*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pc.heidari

سلام دوست عزیز. Nod 32 بهترین انتی ویروسه . 

همون طور که میدونید شرکت های مختلفی انواع انتی ویروس رو تولید کردند . اما فرق اون ها تو چیست ؟ 

فرق آنها تو شیوه ی شناسایی و رفع آنها میباشد . و هر کدوم الگوریتم های خاصی داره برای این کار . 

به عنوان مثال کسپر اسکای ابتدا فایل رو پیدا میکنه سپس طی الگوریتم مشخصی اون و تست میکنه . به این صورت که با درواست هایی از اون فایل جواب های دریافت میکنه که با جواب هیی که خودش تو آرشیو داره مقایسه میکنه . اگه جواب غلط باشه اون رو به عنوان ویروس میشناسه . 

اما NOD 32 اینگونه رفتار نمیکنه . شیوه بررسی این انتی ویروس بدین گونه میباشد : زمانی که به فایلی شک میکنه سریعا فایل رو قرنطینه میکنه . اگه با مخالفتی نسبت به قرنطینه این فایل از ویندوز رو به رو بشه چک میکنه این قسمتی که مانع شده از کدوم ناحیه هست . سپس با اطلاعات خود مقایسه میکنه که ایا این ممانعت درست هستش یا نه . اگه درست نبود اون قسمت رو هم از کار میندازه . 

پ در این حالت ویروس ریشه ک میشه . 

اگه توجه کنید ویروسی به نام NEW FOLDER توسط هر دو ویروس شناخته میشه . اما کسپر اسکای نیو فلدر های ساخته شده رو پاک یکنه . و اگه فلشی به سیستم وصل بشه نیو فولدر توش ساخته میشه و سریعا حذف میشه . 

اما تو ند فایل اصلی هم حذف میشه . 

باید بگم که شما احتمالا از انتی ویروس های دانلودی یا شرکتی غیر ارجینال استفاده مکنید . بدونین که اگه سریال ارجینال نداشته باشید انتی ویروس علارقم اپدیت شدن کامل تنها 40 درصد کارایی رو استفاده میکنه .

----------

*ali8889*,*arash3400*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## saroveh

سلام من از انتی ویروس k7 استفاده میکنم خیلی  انتی ویروس خوبیه

----------

*arash3400*,*arshia hm*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jaxtor

> سلام به تمامی همکاران و اساتید من یک کامپیوتری با سی پی یو 3200  رو 1 گیگ  و گرافیک امبرد دارم لطفا یک انتی ویروس خوب برای سیستمم پیشنهاد بدهید الان هم نود 32 روی سیستمم نصب است هر چند مدتی ویروس میشود و انتی ویروس خوب جواب نمیدهد و باید ویندوز رو عوض کنم لطفا راهنماییم بکنید با تشکر


دوست عزیز از انتی ویروس avast ورژن 5 استفاده کن خیلی قویه
با تشکر

----------

*arshia hm*,*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

دوست عزی آنتی ویروس هم این روزها مساله ای شده که خب هر شخص با هر نرم افزاری که کار می کنه می که اون نرم افزار بهترینه 
من خودم یه مدتی روی این قضایا تحقیقاتی کردم.
از نظر قدرت شناسایی ویروس ها :
1-G Data
2-Avira
3-Panda,Trend Micro
4-F-Secure
5-Kaspersky,Bitdefender,BullGuard,Fortinet,eScan
6-McAfee
7-Sophos
8-Avast
9-Gfi Viper
10-AVG
11-Eset
12-AhnLab
13-Microsoft
14-Pc Tools
15-Webroot
این تست پیدا کردن ویروس ها توسط سایت معتبر av-comparatives هست.حالا خودتون نتیجه بگیرید

در مورد آنتی ویروس های سبک (یعنی سرعت کامپیوتر رو نمیگیرن) هم بهت بگم که نصب نکنی راحت تری چون آنتی ویروس باید فایل ها رو چک کنه و این چک کردن سرعت رو میاره پایین .

همین امروز یه دستگاه ویروسی برام اومد نود روش نصب بود عین خیالش نبود ، پاکش کردم کاسپر ریختم 40 مدل ویروس و تروجان پیدا کرد

باز هم طبق طبقه بندی سایت عمل کنید چون خودشون تست کردن. :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*ali8889*,*arshia hm*,*fkh52000*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## arshia hm

سلام
من هم از avast استفاده می کنم برا همه مشتریهام هم همین رو نصب می کنم من که راضیم داره خوب جواب میده فقط قبلا" بصورت آنلاین آپدیت می شد حالا باید بصورت آفلاین اونرو آپییت بکنی البته چیزی که تو آنی ویروسها مهم هست فعال بودن و آپدیت بودنه>ممنون و سپاس بیکران

----------

*fanus86*,*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*mojtaba00*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## همتا

*سلام من از نود وشید استفاده می کنم ازکسپر هم متنفرم چون ولت می زنه من که تا به حال از نود خیلی راضی بودم باورکنید بخاطر کارکردن باهاش نیست ومشتر هرآنتی ویروس که بخواد براش نصب می کنم موفق باشید*

----------

*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

با نود 32 کاملا مخالفم
تا الان ندیدم که مشتری بیاد و نود 32 نصب باشه و دستگاهش ویروس نداشته باشه
اون موقع همکار ها میگن تقصیره خوده مشتریه
هههههههه
راستی آقای عامری
تو این لیست نورتون سیمانتک رو نمی بینم
به نظر من 
Avira
Norton
وسلام

----------

*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sovietiran*,*همتا*

----------


## fanus86

> با نود 32 کاملا مخالفم
> تا الان ندیدم که مشتری بیاد و نود 32 نصب باشه و دستگاهش ویروس نداشته باشه
> اون موقع همکار ها میگن تقصیره خوده مشتریه
> هههههههه
> راستی آقای عامری
> تو این لیست نورتون سیمانتک رو نمی بینم
> به نظر من 
> Avira
> Norton
> وسلام


سلام 
من کاره ای نیستم ! من فقط از لیست سایت براتون گذاشتم . شاید بوده ندیدم
 :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*macadres*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## macadres

آنتی ویروس شیلد خوب هست هزینه هاش هم پایین هست چون در داخل ساپورت می شه به نظر من خیلی بهتر از این آآنتی ویروس هایی هست که معرفی شده ولی باید به روز باشید و نسخه پولی ان را بخرید البته چیزی هزینه اش نیست فکر کنم 5 تومن باشه

----------

*fkh52000*,*mojtaba00*,*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

این هم تاپیک مخصوص شید
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=29241

----------

*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtaba00

الان انتی ویروس نود 32 روی سیستمم نصب است مشکل اینه که نود 32 ویروس رو نمیکشه قرنطینه میکنه و بیشتر ویروس ها رو شناسایی نمیکنه ولی نود 32   سرعت سیستم رو کاهش نمید لطفا یک مکمل این انتی ویروس که در کنار نود 32 نصب بشه پیشنهاد بکنید

----------

*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> سلام دوست عزیز. Nod 32 بهترین انتی ویروسه . 
> 
> همون طور که میدونید شرکت های مختلفی انواع انتی ویروس رو تولید کردند . اما فرق اون ها تو چیست ؟ 
> 
> فرق آنها تو شیوه ی شناسایی و رفع آنها میباشد . و هر کدوم الگوریتم های خاصی داره برای این کار . 
> 
> به عنوان مثال کسپر اسکای ابتدا فایل رو پیدا میکنه سپس طی الگوریتم مشخصی اون و تست میکنه . به این صورت که با درواست هایی از اون فایل جواب های دریافت میکنه که با جواب هیی که خودش تو آرشیو داره مقایسه میکنه . اگه جواب غلط باشه اون رو به عنوان ویروس میشناسه . 
> 
> اما NOD 32 اینگونه رفتار نمیکنه . شیوه بررسی این انتی ویروس بدین گونه میباشد : زمانی که به فایلی شک میکنه سریعا فایل رو قرنطینه میکنه . اگه با مخالفتی نسبت به قرنطینه این فایل از ویندوز رو به رو بشه چک میکنه این قسمتی که مانع شده از کدوم ناحیه هست . سپس با اطلاعات خود مقایسه میکنه که ایا این ممانعت درست هستش یا نه . اگه درست نبود اون قسمت رو هم از کار میندازه . 
> ...


 اقای حیدری نود بهترین انتی ویروس هست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نود بدترین انتی ویروسی هست که با هاش کار کردم و ضعیفتریی انتی ویروس

من با نسخه لاینسس هم کار کردم ولی انگار نه انگار 

بنده ویروس regsver.exe رو با انتی ویروس های کسپر و اویرا به راحتی میکشم ولی نود اصلا عین خیالش هم نیست 

این مطلب رو با  دلیل میگم اگر شما یک درایو ویروسی رو با نود ویروس کشی کنید مثلا 10 تا فایل رو ویروس میشناسه ولی اگر بر فرض با Avira  یا کسپر ویروس کشی کنید مطمئن باشید 60 هفتاد تا ویروس می شناسه 

باز هم نظر شما قابل احترام ولی نود کلا خودش هم گذاشته سرکار

----------

*fabienmartin*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سلام.همه رو نصب کردم و تست گرفتم و از روی تستهای دروغین سایت های خارجی نمیگم.نود خیلی خوبه اما اگه آپدیتش کنید!!به همه پیشنهاد میکنم بیتدفندر رو امتحان کنید.حتما.و انتی ویروس مایکروسافت که خیلی خوبه و مطمئنن نمیتونه بد باشه نکته جالبش اینجاست که رایگان هست دوستان تست بفرمائید

----------

*ajamee*,*imanfc*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

یک نقل قول از اقای بهروز کمالیان ( اولین گروه هک و امنیت در دنیا )  بکنم  که میگفت شرکت نود انتی ویروسش رو از روی سرگرمی و بچه بازی درست کرده واقعا هیچ خاصیتی نداره این نود شما اگر دیده باشید هر سیستمی که انتی ویروس نود روش نصب باشه دارای تعداد زیادی تروجان هست

----------

*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

دوست  گرامی من هم از نود اسفاده میکنم و تاحالا سیستم ویروسی نه شده است    فلش مموری را به سیستم وصل می کنید بدون اسکن صد در صد سیستم ویروس می شود  ما همیشه عادت دارم مقصر را کسی دیگر را بدانیم این بار نوبت نود هست مثل این است که بهترین ماشین در دست یک نفر باشد ولی رانندگی بلد نباشد صد در صد مقصر سازنده ماشین هست  در کشور ما
البته من نمی گویم نود عالی است هر برنامه ای مزایا و معایب خود را دارد نود انتی ویروس  است کمتر ین فضا را از سی پی یو را مشغول میکند  
انتی ویروس کاسپر دوم آنتی ویروس جهان  بهترین عمل کرددر شاختن ویروس   و تروجان ولی خیلی زیاداز فضا سی پی یو  را می گیرد  و سرعت کامپیوتر می آید پایین  
با کمال تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*NICHICON*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

نظرات همه دوستان رو خوندم
آویرا یکم از فضای رم رو میگیره ولی صد شرف داره به نود 
شما هم دنبال خدایی و هم خرما
آویرا هیچ 
چرا سمت بیت دیفندر - آواست - نورتون که سرعت بیستی داره نمیرید
شما دوست عزیزی که میگید تقصیره مشتریه که ویندوزش ویروسی شده 
خدایی این چه حرفی بود که زدید
از این پس هر کی کیسش رو آورد برا سرویس
یک ساعت هم بشینم بهش یاد بدم که چطور با نود کار کنه و هر روز یه کول دیسک بیاره  و مدام براش آپدیت بزنم
آخه مگه مریضم
وقتی نورتون و آویرا 60 روزه رایگان موجوده و هر 60 هم یک بار آپدیتش میکنم 
وقتی که خودش اتوماتیک ویروس رو پیدا میکنه و اصلا لزومی نداره ویروس کشی بکنید 
دیگه چرا برم نود نصب بکنم
آپدیت اصلا معنایی نداره
این همکاران هستن که  قضیه آپدیت رو سره زبون مشتری راه اندختن
وقتی مشتری یه لپ تاپ سه میلیون تومنی میاره و نود رو نصب کرده و ویندوز پر ویروسه 
اون موقع اومده پیش من میگه آقا آپدیتش کنید
 ای بابا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اون همکاری که میگه من نود نصب کردم و سیستمم ویروس نداره 
شما از کجا فهمدید که دستگاهتون ویروس نداره
شما یه زحمت بکش و نسخه تحت بوت آویرا رو دانلود کن و بذار یه اسکن بکنه 
ببین چه چیزهایی که نشونت نمیده
اون روز برای یه اسکن  کاغذ A4 رفته بودم یه کافی نت مشهور شهر
خلاصه برام اسکن گرفت و نگذاشتم کول دیسک رو باز بکنه
بهش گفتم فایل رو سند بکنه
تا اومدم مغازه دیدم بلهههههه
70 تا ویروس ناقابل EXE  تمام فایل های اجرایی بنده رو خراب کرده
بسوزه پدره سازنده این لعنتی رو

----------

*ajamee*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*sardarshams*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

دوست گرامی  من همین همکار هستم که می گویم سیستم ویروس ندارد چون جند روز بیش انتی ویروس  اکسپر را نصب کرد بود  برای امتحام چون دوستانم گفت بود بهتر شد راست می گفتند من انتی ویروس اکسپر را قبول دارم   هیچ ویروس پیدا نکرد به غیر از پاک کردن کرک نرم افزار ها که معمولا همه انتی ویروس این کار میکند  ضمن دوست گرامی گفتم هر انتی ویروس مزا یا و معایب خود را دارد من گفته دوستان رابرای آپدیت قبول دارم و هر روز نود را آپدیت میکنم  وتا حالا مشکلی برایم پیش نه آمد

----------

*Mahdi D.A.M*,*mojtaba00*,*saroveh*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## fanus86

> سلام.همه رو نصب کردم و تست گرفتم و از روی تستهای دروغین سایت های خارجی نمیگم.نود خیلی خوبه اما اگه آپدیتش کنید!!به همه پیشنهاد میکنم بیتدفندر رو امتحان کنید.حتما.و انتی ویروس مایکروسافت که خیلی خوبه و مطمئنن نمیتونه بد باشه نکته جالبش اینجاست که رایگان هست دوستان تست بفرمائید


دوست عزیز منظورتون رو از تست های دروغین متوجه نمیشم !
این سایت طرفدار هیچ آنتی ویروسی نیست و اینم بگم خوب چرا اینکارو میکنید.یک فایل ویروس رو بدید به این آدرس 
ببینید کدوماشون میشناسن و کدوماشون نمیشناسن
اینجا
این سایت کلیه آنتی ویروس ها رو داره و فایل ما رو با تمامی این آنتی ویروس ها چک میکنه و میگه کدوم چی شناخته

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## jaxtor

دوستان عزیز شما به نظر من میتوانید از انتی ویروس avast ورژن 5 استفاده کنید
 انتی ویروس نود 32 ورژن  4  باید به همراه برنامه usb security disk استفاده شود تا صد در صد جواب دهد

----------

*ajamee*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دوست عزیز منظورتون رو از تست های دروغین متوجه نمیشم !
> این سایت طرفدار هیچ آنتی ویروسی نیست و اینم بگم خوب چرا اینکارو میکنید.یک فایل ویروس رو بدید به این آدرس 
> ببینید کدوماشون میشناسن و کدوماشون نمیشناسن
> اینجا
> این سایت کلیه آنتی ویروس ها رو داره و فایل ما رو با تمامی این آنتی ویروس ها چک میکنه و میگه کدوم چی شناخته


آقای عامری راس میگه این بنده خدا
خبره پول گرفتن این سایت ها خیلی وقت پیش منتشر شد
همین که نورتون توش نیست
خودش یه سوتیه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*NICHICON*,*sardarshams*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtaba00

قبلا تو ویندوزهای قبلیم همین نود 32 نصب بود و بعد از چند وقت ویروسی میشد ولی نود 32 هیچی پیدا نمیکرد منم ازمایشی نود حذف  و کاسپر رو نصب کردم باورتون نمیشد از هر درایو 300 تا 400 ویروس پیدا میکرد ولی کاسپر سر عت سیستمم رو پایین میاره الاوه بر اون وقتی میخواد یک درایو رو اسکن کنه شب میشد و از روی اجبار همین نود رو نصب میکنم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## nsm1000

سلام دوست من 100 درصد نود 32 برای سیتمه شما توصیه میشه.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سلام.دوستانی که نود رو خراب میکنند عذابی دردناک از طرف خداااا خواهد آماد :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  نود ورژن 6 رو نصب کنید البته اسمارتشو و آپدیتش کنید  باهاش اون ویروس هایی رو که میگید شناسایی نمیکنه رو چک کنید بعد بیاد بگید آقا نود خوب نیست!

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*Mahdi D.A.M*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

یک نکته ای که هست این مورده که بعضی از دوستان فقط نود نصب کردن و فکر می کنن بهترین هست و اگر انتی ویروس های دیگری نصب کنن و با هاشون کار کنن فرق نورتون و نود رو می دونستن بعضی از دوستان تا به حال بیت دیفندر نصب نکردن تا بدونن چه انتی ویروس خوبی هست چون نود راحت نصب میشه و حجم بالایی نداره پس میشه بهترین انتی ویروس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*karameefarza*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

الان که رم سیسنممم 1 گیگ هست صبر مکنم رم کمی قیمتش بیاد پایین یک رم 1 دیگه روی سیستم نصب میکنم بعد با یک انتی ویرس دیگه چک میکنم ببینم چطوری میشه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*

----------


## fanus86

دوست عزیز 
این هم رتبه بندی آنتی ویروس های 2013 در مجله کامپیوتر (PCMag)
سه آنتی ویروس برتر:
1-بیت دیفندر با قیمت 21 دلار
2-نورتون با قیمت 29 دلار
3-وب روت با قیمت 19 دلار
دیگه واقعا اگر قرار بود پول بگیرن چرا تو همه سایتها بیت دیفندر اوله !

من چند وقتی تو شرکت ایرانسل بودم اونام بیت دیفندر استفاده می کردن.اصلا چطوره یه نظر سنجی راه بندازیم؟

----------

*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

سلام 
دوستان جه قبول کنیم وچه قبول نکنیم نود در ایران کار برهای زیادی دارد  ودر ایران معروف شد است چون ما به سرعت سیستم نیاز دارم خود سیستم من رم 2gسی پی یو 5200 هست   انتی ویروس دیگر سرعت سیستم را خیلی پایین می آورد  ولی نود خوب  هست
در یک نظر سنجی در بین حدود ۳۰ هزار نفر از کاربران اینترنت در ایران که  انجام شده است . در این نظر سنجی در بین هفت آنتی ویروس برتر انجام شده است  که در ادامه ما به توضیح کامل به هر کدام خواهیم پرداخت
جایگاه اول در این نظر سنجی را ناد (نود) ۳۲ با تقریبا نیمی از آرا  (۴۱٫۹ درصد ) به خود اختصاص داده است . ESET Smart Security   یکی از محصولات کمپانی ESET است که کاربران ، امروزه آن را با  نام Nod32 می شناسند. در سال ۱۹۹۲ این کمپانی که مجموعه اصلی این آن در  کشور چک اسلواکی و در شهر براتیسلاوا قرار دارد اولین آنتی ویروس خود را با  نام  ESET NOD 1.0 وارد بازار کرد .
Avast Internet Security 
ین آنتی ویروس با کسب رتبه دوم با درصد رای در حدود ۲۱ درصد یکی از بهترین آنتی ویروس های دنیا است محصول شرکت Avast است که قبلا با نام ALWIL Software شناخته می شد.در سال ۱۹۸۸ اولین محصول شرکت خود را که قسمت اصلی این شرکت در کشور جمهوری چک و در شهر Prague است را وارد بازار کرده اند
Kaspersky Internet Security
در رده سوم محبوب ترین ها آنتی ویروس Kaspersky با  حدود ۱۲ درصد آرا قرار گرفته است . خانم Natalia Kaspersky و آقای Eugene  Kaspersky ،شرکت Kaspersky Lab را در سال ۱۹۹۷ در کشور روسیه و در شهر مسکو  بیان گذاشتند. این شرکت یکی از بزرگترین شرکت های امنیتی مجازی است در  کشورمان ایران ، روسیه و چین  Kaspersky  بیشترین فروش را دارد.

Norton Internet Security
رده بعد با ارای تقریبا مساوی آنتی ویروس Norton  به خودش اختصاص داده است . Norton  یکی از قوی ترین آنتی ویروس ها دنیا محسوب می شود این  شرکت که در آمریکا و شهر کالیفرنیا قرار دارد . این کمپانی توسط Gary  Hendrix و Denis Coleman و Gordon Eubanks  در سال ۱۹۸۲ شکل گرفت این  کمپانی قدیمی ترین شرکت در این ضمینه است و بیش از ۵۰۰ شعبه مختلف در سراسر  دنیا دارد.
Avira Internet Security
با فاصله نه چندان زیاد  Avira  با  حدود ۸ در صد آرا قرار میگیرد. یکی از محصولات کمپانی Avira GmbH می باشد  که H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH نام نخستین آن به هنگام پیدایش بود. این شرکت  در کشور آلمان است. موتور آن با نام Luke Filewalker در سال ۱۹۸۸ آغاز به  کار کرد. این آنتی ویروس از معدود آنتی ویروس هایی است که در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۹  بیش از ۱۰۰ میلیون کاربر را تحت پوشش خود داشت.
Bitdefender Internet Security
نتی ویروس Bitdefender ا  فاصله نسبتا زیاد و رای در حدود ۲ درصد در جایگاه ششم ایستاده است . این  آنتی ویروس بیشتر در مرود امنیت شبکه ها تخصص دارد.این کپانی که قبلا با  نام Softwin شناخته می شده است در کشور رومانی و در شهر بخارست است. از سال  ۲۰۰۱ آغاز به کار کرده است.
McAfee Security software
آنتی ویروس McAfee با  حدود ۱ درصد از ارای کاربران جایگاهی بهتر از ۷ نتوانست کسب کند . این  شرکت توسط جان مکافیر در سال ۱۹۸۷ در ایالات متحد در شهر  کالیفرنیا به  وجود آمده است

----------

*fkh52000*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## fanus86

> سلام 
> دوستان جه قبول کنیم وچه قبول نکنیم نود در ایران کار برهای زیادی دارد  ودر ایران معروف شد است چون ما به سرعت سیستم نیاز دارم خود سیستم من رم 2gسی پی یو 5200 هست   انتی ویروس دیگر سرعت سیستم را خیلی پایین می آورد  ولی نود خوب  هست
> در یک نظر سنجی در بین حدود ۳۰ هزار نفر از کاربران اینترنت در ایران که  انجام شده است . در این نظر سنجی در بین هفت آنتی ویروس برتر انجام شده است  که در ادامه ما به توضیح کامل به هر کدام خواهیم پرداخت
> جایگاه اول در این نظر سنجی را ناد (نود) ۳۲ با تقریبا نیمی از آرا  (۴۱٫۹ درصد ) به خود اختصاص داده است . ESET Smart Security   یکی از محصولات کمپانی ESET است که کاربران ، امروزه آن را با  نام Nod32 می شناسند. در سال ۱۹۹۲ این کمپانی که مجموعه اصلی این آن در  کشور چک اسلواکی و در شهر براتیسلاوا قرار دارد اولین آنتی ویروس خود را با  نام  ESET NOD 1.0 وارد بازار کرد .
> Avast Internet Security 
> ین آنتی ویروس با کسب رتبه دوم با درصد رای در حدود ۲۱ درصد یکی از بهترین آنتی ویروس های دنیا است محصول شرکت Avast است که قبلا با نام ALWIL Software شناخته می شد.در سال ۱۹۸۸ اولین محصول شرکت خود را که قسمت اصلی این شرکت در کشور جمهوری چک و در شهر Prague است را وارد بازار کرده اند
> Kaspersky Internet Security
> در رده سوم محبوب ترین ها آنتی ویروس Kaspersky با  حدود ۱۲ درصد آرا قرار گرفته است . خانم Natalia Kaspersky و آقای Eugene  Kaspersky ،شرکت Kaspersky Lab را در سال ۱۹۹۷ در کشور روسیه و در شهر مسکو  بیان گذاشتند. این شرکت یکی از بزرگترین شرکت های امنیتی مجازی است در  کشورمان ایران ، روسیه و چین  Kaspersky  بیشترین فروش را دارد.
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز 
معمولا ما ایرانی ها اسم هایی که بیشتر رو زبون هست رو میشناسیم و به خودمون اجازه نمیدیم که اسم های دیگه رو هم امتحان کنیم
شاید این نظر سنجی درست باشه اما به نظر متخصص ها(اونایی که بیشتر با کامپیوتر سر کار دارن) نود 32 اصلا انتی ویروس خوبی نیست 
درسته سرعتش بالاس خوب این به خاطر اینه که 
اولا بیشتر ویروس ها رو نمیشناسه
دوما خوب وقتی برنامه ای کاری انجام نده از سی پی یو و رم کمتر استفاده میکنه . یکم منطقی فکر کنید. اگر از مرور گر فایر فاکس استفاده کنید همیشه خدا 15 درصد از سی پی یوتون و 250 مگ از رم رو میگیره ، اما نود 32 در حال اجرا 2 درصد مصرف سی پی یو داره با 50 مگ مصرف رم.
خوب اگر این بخواد فایل ها رو چک کنه باید یکم بیشتر از این حرفا مصرف داشته باشه یا نه؟

بعضیا به خاطر این که کاسپر یا بیت دیفندر سرعت کامپیوتر رو میارن پایین میرن سراغ نود و امثال اون ولی این کار اشتباه هست.
من دوسالی که تو کار موبایل بودم خیلی با این آنتی ویروس ها ور میرفتم خوب موبایل کاریه که همیشه توش ویروس هست ، نود32 بیخیال مینشست من خودم دستی ویروسا رو پاک میکردم.
اونایی که فکر میکنن نود خیلی قویه پیام خصوصی بدن براشون ویروس بفرستم ببینم اصلا حال میکنه بشناسه یا نه  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  
نود فقط واسه اینه که خودتون رو گول بزنید که من آنتی ویروس دارم چه لایسنس دار چه تریال چه فری.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

دوست گرامی از بابت ویروس تشکر می کنم  نود من ورژن 6 هست می خواهستم دانلود کنم که نود اجازه دانلود ندادوقطع کرد و وریروس را شناخت  اگر ویروس داشتی به ایمیل ارسال کن تا تست بزن

----------

*fanus86*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> نود32 بیخیال مینشست من خودم دستی ی قویه پیام خصوصی بدن براشون ویروس بفرستم ببینم اصلا حال میکنه بشناسه یا نه


آقای عامری اتفاقا این تو فکرم بود که یه نظرسنجی راه بندازیم تا دویستان تاپیک علکی نزنن
اون دستی هم تیکه باحالی بود

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## karameefarza

من هم چند سال از نود استفاده کردم راضی نبودم و بارها سیستم من ویروسی شد

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

الان یوزرنیم و پسورد نود32 از هر سایتی میزارم جواب نمیده با اینکه مال همون روزه من فعلا از سایت  www.nod325.com استفاده میکنم اگر سایتی دیگه دارین معرفی کنید

----------

*mortezakar20*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

Username:TRIAL-83028914 Password:pd65t2usna

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

سلامی دوباره ببخشید این یوزر  پسورد نود 32 پولی و رایگان فرقی دارن یا نرم افزاری هست که دیگه پسورد نخواد

----------

*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## anti114

با احترام به نظر همه اساتید
من چند سالی هست از نود استفاده میکنم و هیچ مشکلی هم ندارم
البته  اعتقاد دارم که هر آنتی ویروسی آپدیت باشه جواب میده
البته avira و همچنین sheed که از موتور  avira استفاده میکنه یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ داره و اون هم ناسازگاری با فایل های keygen و pach و سایر فایل های مشابه است 
ودر اغلب موارد فایل را به همراه ویروس پاک می کنه 
پیشنهاد من nod آپدیت +  نرم افزار USB Disk Security
موفق  باشید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## fanus86

شما نودتون آپدیت هست دیگه من یه ویروس میفرستم اگر شناخت بعد پیشنهاد بدین

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*h.l.a*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## h.l.a

*بدون شک سه انتی ویروس برتر . بیت فندر - نورتون و مک افی البته اگر ابدیت مکی افی گیر بیارین*

----------

*fabienmartin*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

یادمه  چندین سال پیش ویروس REGSVER رو نود اصلا نمی شناخت و فکر می کرد رفیقشه  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس: و با هاش سلام علیک می کرد می گفت بفرما تو دادش یه چایی بخوریم و از اونجایی که ویروس کش خنگی هست :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  اون ویروس هم بهش نارو می زد و پس از میل کردن چایی با انتی ویروس نود می زد کل سیستم رو نابود میکرد  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس: 

کلا هیچ تروجانی رو نمی شناسه  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*fanus86*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

الان من ورژن 4 نود روی سیستمم نصب است ایا ورژن 6 از اون بهتره   یا فرقی با هم ندارن

----------

*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سلام.دوست عزیز شما از همون یوزر و پسورد که بهتون دادم استفاده کن.لایسنس های پولی این مزیت رو دارن که مطمئن میشی که کی انقضاش تموم میشه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtaba00

ممنون از جواب شما میخواستم بدونم ورژن 6 نود بهتره یا 4

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mortezakar20*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

ویندوزت 32 بیتی هست یا 64؟

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

نود ورژن 6 32 بیتی http://www.rodfile.com/ru98srdy3j9q


نود ورژن 6 64بیتی http://www.rodfile.com/28rxctfxh4c7

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

دانلود کن و حالشو ببر دوست خوبم.و برای آپدیت و فعالسازی هم از همون یوزر و پسورد استفاده کن.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

دانلود نمیشه مینویسه   Wrong IP

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mortezakar20*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## علی علی دادی

بخشید حالا امتحان کنید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> یادمه  چندین سال پیش ویروس REGSVER رو نود اصلا نمی شناخت و فکر می کرد رفیقشه و با هاش سلام علیک می کرد می گفت بفرما تو دادش یه چایی بخوریم و از اونجایی که ویروس کش خنگی هست اون ویروس هم بهش نارو می زد و پس از میل کردن چایی با انتی ویروس نود می زد کل سیستم رو نابود میکرد 
> 
> کلا هیچ تروجانی رو نمی شناسه


فرزاد
خدا بگم چیکارت کنه
یه چیزی یادت رفت
اون ویروس رو برای شام شب هم دعوت میکرد بهش میگفت عمرا بذارم از اینجا بری
من خودم اونجا شاهد بودم

----------

*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## macadres

http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B1%...B1%D9%88%D8%B3

*مقایسه*نرم‌افزار
ویندوز
مکینتاش
لینوکس
فری بی‌اس‌دی
یونیکس
مجوز نرم‌افزار
اسکن در تقاضا
حفاظت بلادرنگ
اسکن در زمان بوت

ضدویروس آواست نسخه خانگی
بله
نه
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس آواست نسخه حرفه‌ای
بله
بله
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس ای‌وی‌جی
بله
نه
بله
بله
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله (انتخابی)

ضدویروس ای‌وی‌جی نسخه رایگان
بله
نه
بله
بله
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله (انتخابی)

ضدویروس آویرا نسخه رایگان
بله
نه
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس آویرا نسخه تجارتی
بله
نه
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس بیت‌دیفندر
بله
بله
بله
بله
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس بیت‌دیفندر نسخه رایگان
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله (بهمراه وین‌پوچ )
نه

ضدویروس بول‌گارد
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس سی‌ای
بله
بله
بله
نه
بله
اختصاصی
بله


ضدویروس کلم
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
GPL
بله
فقط برای فری بی‌اس‌دی و لینوکس
نه

ضدویروس کلم‌وین
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
GPL
بله
بله (بهمراه وین‌پوچ )
نه

ضدویروس کومودو
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس دکتر وب
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله

ضدویروس دکتر وب نسخه رایگان
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
نه
نه

ضدویروس اف‌پورت
بله
نه
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس اف‌سکیور
بله
بله
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

فورتینت اینترنت سکیوریتی
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس جی‌دیتا
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس گراگن
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
GPL
بله
بله


ضدویروس ایمونت پروتکت
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله


ضدویروس ویروس‌بری‌یر
نه
بله
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله

ضدویروس کاسپرسکی
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس مک‌آفی
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

مایکروسافت سکیوریتی اسنشالز
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس ناد۳۲
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس نورمن
بله
نه
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس پاندا
بله
نه
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس پاندا نسخه رایگان
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس پی‌سی‌تولز
بله
بله
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس پی‌سی‌تولز نسخه رایگان
بله
بله
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس کوایک‌هیل
بله
نه
بله
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله (انتخابی)

ضدویروس سوفوس
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس نورتون
بله
بله
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله

ترند میکرو اینترنت سکیوریتی
بله
بله
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله
بله

ضدویروس وی‌بی‌ای32
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
فقط برای ویندوز
نه

ضدویروس سان‌بلت
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله


ضدویروس ویروس‌بوستر
بله
نه
بله
بله
بله
اختصاصی
بله
بله
نه

ضدویروس زون‌آلارم
بله
نه
نه
نه
نه
اختصاصی
بله
بله


*منبع*

----------

*fabienmartin*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

باسم الان طرفدار ای نود از دستمون ناراحت می شن اقا کی گفته انتی ویروس بدی هست خیلی هم عالیه الانم نسخه 6 اومده همه ویروس های دنیارو پاک میکنه  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*macadres*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## macadres

*تیتانیوم قوی ترین و پیشرفته ترین آنتی ویروس جهان در سال 2013 ساخت کشور ژاپن
بدون پاک کردن فایل های حیاتی ویندوز که قبلا در آنتی ویروس ها اشتباه ویروس شناسایی می شدند.
*[SIZE=4][B]*ترند میکرو اینترنت سکیوریتی*از ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

پرش به: ناوبری، جستجو 

تصویر محیط کاربری Trend Micro Internet Security 2008

شرکت سازنده
ترند میکرو

آخرین نسخهٔ پایدار
۲۰۱۰

سیستم‌عامل
ویندوز

استفاده
ضدبدافزار، دیوار آتش، ضدهرزنامه

پروانه
نرم‌افزار اختصاصی

وب‌گاه
www.trendmicro.com


[SIZE=2]*ترند میکرو اینترنت سکیوریتی* (به انگلیسی: Trend Micro Internet Security)

----------

*anti114*,*mojtaba00*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## anti114

سلام
من طرفدار نود نیستم (دنبال بهترین و آسانترین راه هستم)
من هم در همون پست اولم اشاره کردم nod3+ USB Disk Security
یعنی USB Disk Security  مانع چایی خوردن آنتی ویروس با ویروس می شد

----------

*mojtaba00*,*همتا*

----------


## fanus86

منظورتون از بهترین و آسان ترین چیه؟
یعنی آسون باشه حالا ویروس گرفت اشکالی نداره؟

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> باسم الان طرفدار ای نود از دستمون ناراحت می شن اقا کی گفته انتی ویروس بدی هست خیلی هم عالیه الانم نسخه 6 اومده همه ویروس های دنیارو پاک میکنه



وقتی ما شب ها خوابیم
آقای  نود بیداره 
 از ویروس ها پذیرایی میکنه
ازشون استقبال هم میکنه

----------

*anti114*,*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## anti114

آسان یعنی: کاربر پسند
یعنی آپدیتش مثل کاسپر 200 مگابایت نباشه
یعنی مثل avg نباشه ( آپدیت آفلاین  و دستی داشته باشه )
یعنی مثل avira و sheed  هرچی Crack ، Patch و KeyGen  تو کامپیوتر داری پاک نکنه و داعذارت نکنه
یعنی  بررسی اتوماتیک فلش مموری داشته باشه 
و .......
باز هم  تاکید میکنم تعصبی روی نود ندارم و اگر اینترنت و سیستم خوب داشتم از کاسپر استفاده می کردم 
و فعلا از نود + USB Disk Security استفاده میکنم 
و بحث اصلی  و مهم تر: این که مثل فروم های دیگه برای مقایسه نرم افزار ها ،کل کل نداشته  باشیم تا به یه نتیجه منطقی برسیم

----------

*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

اینم ورژن جدید نود 32 

32 بیت  http://dl2.soft98.ir/virus/ESET.NOD3....308.0.x86.rar

64 بیت http://dl2.soft98.ir/virus/ESET.NOD3....308.0.x64.rar


پسورد فایل  *soft98.ir*

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## mojtaba00

دانلود نرم افزار  USB Disk Security 

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/USB.Disk.S....6.2.0.125.rar


پسورد  *soft98.ir*

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*همتا*

----------


## شعبانيان

سلام
من هم از نود استفاده میکنم و با این برنامه اپدت سریال اتوماتیک انجام میشود(PNL 3.0)
برای نصب اول باید نود را از کا بیاندازید 
 روشی را به شما معرفی کنیم که در عین اینکه کاملاً رایگان است، آنتی‌ویروس شما را تبدیل به نسخه اورجینال کرده و اجازه می‌دهد مانند نسخه‌های اورجینال از سرور مستقیم Eset آپدیت شود. این نرم‌افزار Persian NodLogin نام دارد و با تمام نرم افزارهای کمپانی ESET از قبیل ESET Endpoint Antivirus , ESET Endpoint Security , ESET Smart Security , ESET NOD32 Antivirus سازگار است.  و کاملا فارسی  و از آن لذت ببرید...
*ویژگی های نرم افزار:*
- دریافت مرتب سریال و وارد کردن آن در آنتی‌ویروس کاملاً خودکار و بدون دخالت کاربر
- آپدیت مستقیم از سرور Eset همانند نسخه‌ی اورجینال و بدون هیچ‌گونه تاخیر زمانی
- بدون کوچکترین دست‌کاری در آنتی‌ویروس
- بسیار سبک و سریع و ساده
- پشتیبانی کامل از ویندوز ۸
- شامل کرک نسخه های ۵ و ۶ نود۳۲

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

بحث کل کل نیست دوست من 
من تا حالا از هیچ آنتی ویروسی تعریف و تمجید نکردم . و اصلا آنتی ویروسی رو کامپیوترم نصب نیست . من خودم مراقبم.
ولی خو کی گفته آپدیت کاسپر اینقدی هست که شما میگید؟
اگر کاسپر رو هر هفته یک بار آپدیت کنید حجمش 20 مگ هم نیست.اگر هر 30 روز بخواین آپدیت کنید این حالت هست. بعد هم آپدیت پایین نشونه اینه که چیزی توش نیست. وقتی به فایل خالی رو دانلود میکنید . خب معلومه حجمی نداره.
آپدیت رو برای این گذاشتن که راه مقابله با ویروس های جدید رو به آنتی ویروس اضافه کنه. پس باید با این حجم بالای تولید ویروس توسط همکاران بی معرفتمون آپدیت پر باری داشته باشیم.

در مورد اسکن خودکار فلش هم همه آنتی ویروس ها از سال 2012 این امکان رو اضافه کردن و تو بعضی ها این امکان تو تنضیمات خاموشه که با یه بار تنضیم فعال میشه.

در مورد آپدیت آفلاین آنتی ویروس ها را های زیادی هست هم برای AVG هم برای کاسپر و کلا برای همه

در مورد حذف پچ ها و کرک ها هم توی تنضیمات داره که از کاربر سوال کنه که آیا حذف بشه یا نه . و این کار درستی هست ، چون یکی از راه های ویروس پخش کردن چسبوندن کد ویروس به انتهای فایل های اجرایی هست که با هر بار اجرا اجرا بشه و انتی ویروس نمیتونهه اجازه بده که این کار انجام بشه و براش تنضیمات گذاشتن

در مورد آسان یعنی کاربر پسند هم بگم ، رابط کاربری همه آنتی ویروس ها تقریبا یک شکل هست و هیچ سختی نداره .

در کل دوستمون که سوال رو پرسیده خبری ازش نیست که ببینیم چی نصب کرده.

----------

*anti114*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## mohsen beni

سلام.من خودم از aviraاستفاده میکنم بهتر از نوده.یه بار یکی از دوستام چندا نرم افزار از رویه  سی دی اچار فرانسه یا همون سی دی هایی که چندا نرم افزار توشون هست را رو کامپیوترش نصب کرد کامپیوترش هیچ ویروسی نشون نداد بعده نصب نرم افزارها سیستمش  قاطی کرد انتی ویروسشم nod بود بعد هر کاری کرد نتونست بفهمه که چه بلایی سرش اومده از قضا منم همون سی دی را اوردم انداختم رو سیستم خودم حدود 10 ویروس پیدا کرد وقتی قضیه را برا دوستم گفتم قبول کرد که انتی ویرویسشرا با aviraعوض کنه و وقتی عوض کردو با هاش شروع به جستجو کرد حدود 25ویروس پیدا کرد  .همونجا بود که فهمیدمnodبه درد نخوره. الانشم بیشتر دانشگاها و مراکز دولتی از avira استفاده میکنن .

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## dj0123

سلام دوستان من از اسمارت سکوریت ورژن 5 شرکت ESET استفاده میکنم یه جورایی میشه گفت نود32 میشه از نظر بنده آنتی ویروس خوبی بنظر میرسه هم آپدیتش راحته و هم سبکه ، اما ازینکه چون سبکه بگید خوب نیست و نمیتونه درست اسکن کنه بهتر بگم کاملا در اشتباهیت ، من قبلا از ورژن 4 استفاده میکردم اما یه روز گفتم کسپراسکی نصب کنم ببینم چجوری هست کسپر رو نصب کردم آپدیتش کردم و اسکن کردم دیدم 2تا ویروس و 2تروجان پیدا کرد و هشدار داد که این برنامه ها برای سیستم شما فعلا تهدیدی بشمار نمیاید اما امکان فعال سازی از سوی هکرها وجود دارد آیا حذف شود بله خیر این انتی ویروس درست کار میکنه اما مشکلی که هست هم سنگینه و هم سرعت آپدیتش پایینه و فایل آپدیتش هم خیلی زیاده و ترجیح دادم دوباره از اسمارت سکوریت ورژن 5 استفاده کنم اما خدمت شما عرض کنم که روش کار آنتی ویروس های شرکت ESET اینگونه است تا ویروسی شروع به فعالیت نکنه و تهدیدی برای سیستم به شمار نیاد آنتی ویروس کاری باهاش نداره دلیلش هم همینه که آنتی ویروس سبک عمل میکنه تو این چند سالی که من از این آنتی ویروس استفاده کردم تا به حال مشکلی نداشتم ناگفته نمونه از 8 صبح تا 9 شب سیستم بنده به اینترنت وصل هست و عنواع فلش USB رو هم ویروس کشی میکنم خدا را شکر تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم وخیلی ازش راضی هستم

----------

*ajamee*,*anti114*,*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

اما خدمت شما عرض کنم که روش کار آنتی ویروس های شرکت ESET اینگونه است تا ویروسی شروع به فعالیت نکنه و تهدیدی برای سیستم به شمار نیاد آنتی ویروس کاری باهاش نداره دلیلش هم همینه که آنتی ویروس سبک عمل میکنه[/QUOTE]

ما عید پارسال تو کلاس های بهروز کمالیان ( امنیت شبکه و مقابله با هکر ها ) بودیم و جمعی از نخبه های اینترنتی ایران تو اون کلاس بودن و یک نظر سنجی گذاشتیم که بدترین انتی ویروس تو ایران چی هست و از 30 نفر کلاس همگی گفتیم نود خیلی از این افراد تو بهترین شرکت های ایران کار می کنند و بسیاری از این افراد مسئول امنیت سرور ها و پشتیبانی شرکت های گردن کلفت ایران بودند و هیچ کدوم با نود کار نمی کردند از لحاظ عموم مردم بله نود خوبه و سبک ولی از نظر حرفه ای هیچ کاربر حرفه ای در سطح بالا از نود استفاده نمیکنه و به نود می خندن و اگر بهشون بگی من انتی ویروسم نود هست هیچ فلشی به سیستمت نمی زنن 

بنده خصومتی با نود ندارم ولی می گم انتی ویروسی هست در سطح زیر 12 ولی انتی ویروس های بیت دیفندر نورتون و ....  کلاس کاریشون خیلی بالاست

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## dj0123

سلام دوست خوبم 
نمیدونم منظور شما از کلاس کار چیست و نمیدونم فرقش با آنتی ویروس های دیگه چیه ، همه آنتی ویروس ها قصد جلو گیری آسیب به سیستم را به عهده دارن و غیر از این کار دیگه ای هم نمیکنن من که تا حالا باهاش هیچ مشکلی نداشتم وقتی سیستمم داره درست کار میکنه چه لزومی داره بگردم دونبال یه انتی ویروس دیگه تازه هم حجم فایل های آپدیتش پایینه هم کار باهاش راحته قبلا هم گفتم باهاش ویروس کشی هم میکنم حالا شما بگید مشکل کار از کجاست چیکار باید بکنه که نمیکنه؟! من تازه این آنتی ویروس رو نصب نکردم که ندونسته ازش تعریف کنم بیشتر از چهار ساله که ازش استفاده میکنم تو این مدت هیچ ایرادی نداشت و من نمیدونم چیکار باید بکنه که نمیکنه!!!!!!!

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Ebadiyan

فقط avast

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Ebadiyan

البته به شرط اپدیت //

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*

----------


## fanus86

> سلام دوستان من از اسمارت سکوریت ورژن 5 شرکت ESET استفاده میکنم یه جورایی میشه گفت نود32 میشه از نظر بنده آنتی ویروس خوبی بنظر میرسه هم آپدیتش راحته و هم سبکه ، اما ازینکه چون سبکه بگید خوب نیست و نمیتونه درست اسکن کنه بهتر بگم کاملا در اشتباهیت ، من قبلا از ورژن 4 استفاده میکردم اما یه روز گفتم کسپراسکی نصب کنم ببینم چجوری هست کسپر رو نصب کردم آپدیتش کردم و اسکن کردم دیدم 2تا ویروس و 2تروجان پیدا کرد و هشدار داد که این برنامه ها برای سیستم شما فعلا تهدیدی بشمار نمیاید اما امکان فعال سازی از سوی هکرها وجود دارد آیا حذف شود بله خیر این انتی ویروس درست کار میکنه اما مشکلی که هست هم سنگینه و هم سرعت آپدیتش پایینه و فایل آپدیتش هم خیلی زیاده و ترجیح دادم دوباره از اسمارت سکوریت ورژن 5 استفاده کنم اما خدمت شما عرض کنم که روش کار آنتی ویروس های شرکت ESET اینگونه است تا ویروسی شروع به فعالیت نکنه و تهدیدی برای سیستم به شمار نیاد آنتی ویروس کاری باهاش نداره دلیلش هم همینه که آنتی ویروس سبک عمل میکنه تو این چند سالی که من از این آنتی ویروس استفاده کردم تا به حال مشکلی نداشتم ناگفته نمونه از 8 صبح تا 9 شب سیستم بنده به اینترنت وصل هست و عنواع فلش USB رو هم ویروس کشی میکنم خدا را شکر تا حالا مشکلی نداشتم وخیلی ازش راضی هستم


دوست عزیز اینکه ویروس شروع به فعالیت کنه و بعد آنتی ویروس بخواد شروع به کار کنه ،مستقیم رم روچک میکنه  و این مقدار زیادی از رم رو میگیره و در ادامه مقداری از سی پی یو رو هم اشغال میکنه . نود 6 آخرین نسخه ای که چک کردم 118 مگ از رم رو میگیره  ولی سی پی یو صفره.

در مورد اینکه ویروس تا باز نشه کاری نکنه هم این خودش یه مشکله ، چون با یه دستور میشه به راحتی آنتی ویروس رو از کار انداخت و بعد به راحتی به کارش ادامه بده .

چک قبل از اجرا بیشتر جواب داده تا بعد از اجرا،یادمه کاسپر یه باگ داشت که وقتی تاریخ رو 10 سال عقب میکشیدی کلا غیر فعال میشد و می گفت باید لایسنس بخری (الان پچ شده )

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

> سلام دوست خوبم 
> نمیدونم منظور شما از کلاس کار چیست و نمیدونم فرقش با آنتی ویروس های دیگه چیه ، همه آنتی ویروس ها قصد جلو گیری آسیب به سیستم را به عهده دارن و غیر از این کار دیگه ای هم نمیکنن من که تا حالا باهاش هیچ مشکلی نداشتم وقتی سیستمم داره درست کار میکنه چه لزومی داره بگردم دونبال یه انتی ویروس دیگه تازه هم حجم فایل های آپدیتش پایینه هم کار باهاش راحته قبلا هم گفتم باهاش ویروس کشی هم میکنم حالا شما بگید مشکل کار از کجاست چیکار باید بکنه که نمیکنه؟! من تازه این آنتی ویروس رو نصب نکردم که ندونسته ازش تعریف کنم بیشتر از چهار ساله که ازش استفاده میکنم تو این مدت هیچ ایرادی نداشت و من نمیدونم چیکار باید بکنه که نمیکنه!!!!!!!


دوست من همه آنتی ویروس ها قصد جلو گیری رو دارن درسته اما اینکه نود بیشتر ویروس ها رو نمیشناسه مساله هست.

نکته بعدی اینه کا به نتیجه برسیم کدوم آنتی ویروس بیشترین بازدهی رو داره . 

در مورد 4 سال نصب بودن روی سیستم و نبودن ویروس (به گفته نود البته) بسته به شغل شما داره که به کامپیوترتون چه چیز هایی وصل میشه.

جالبه بدونید کامپیوتر بابام بدون آنتی ویروس الان 5 ساله با ویندوز ایکس پی هنوز سر پاست و هیچ ویروسی نداره.اینکه شما چقدر ویروس میگیرید بسته به شغل و میزان استفاده از حافظه های جانبی هست.

کاری که باید این نود انجام بده اینه که ویروس ها رو بشناسه اما نود نمیتونه . قبلا هم گفتم پیام خصوصی بدید براتون بفرستم . ویروس حتی اجرا هم میشه اما نود بهش نیم نگاهی هم نمیکنه. اگه شما از این وضع رازی هستید خوب خدا رو شکر . یه سری ویروس با یه ویروس کشن دیگه دور همن و حال میکنن  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  

اگر نه فکر حذف ویروسید خوب نود نتونسته و نخواهد توانست.من 3 سال پیش یه ویروسی نوشتم برای اذیت کردن چند نفر ، هنوز که هنوزه نود نمی فهمه (بابا به خدا این ویروسه پاکش کن!!)

نتیجه گیری این که داداش اگه سرعت بالا میخوای آنتی ویروس نریز ، اگه ویروس نمی خوای از نود استفاده نکن :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*imanfc*,*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mojtaba00

الان داره ویروس کامپیوترمو میخوره نود میگه بفرما داخل   داداش چایی نسکافه ای خلاصه چاکریم ویروسه هم که میدونه نود پاچه خواره خودشو لوس میکنه

----------

*Khalili*,*mortezakar20*

----------


## jaxtor

دوستان عزیز این بحث را دیگر زیاد ادامه ندید به نظر من اگر کسی نرم افزار eset smart security ورژن 4 رو استفاده میکنه باید در کنارش نرم افزارهایی مثل usb security disk 
و bit defender رو که کم حجم هستند نصب کنه تا سلامت کامپیوترش تضمین شده باشه من خودم یکساله همین کار رو دارم انجام میدم و تا حالا هیچ ویروسی رو سیستمم نداشتم

----------

*Khalili*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

امیدوارم که همیشه خوش باشید هر کس نظری داشت و نظر همه محترم اتفاقا بحث خوبی بود و با انتی ویروس های دیگه هم اشنا شدیم چه بسا کسانی بودند که پس از این بحث به فکر تعویض انتی ویروس خودشون افتادن و با انتی ویروس جدیدی کار کردند 

امید وارم موفق باشید و پیروز

----------

*fanus86*,*Khalili*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Khalili

نظرتان را در مورد انتی ویروس ایرانی شید بیان کنید من مدتی است از این انتی ویروس استفاده میکنم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*jalil0111*,*javad.k*,*kiyanmz*,*mahya.g*,*moein dust*,*mojtaba00*,*morteza.m*,*mortezakar20*,*saman98*,*staheri*,*میثاق2*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fanus86

دوست من آنتی ویروس ایرانی شید رو من به شخصه تست نکردم ولی تلفیق دو آنتی ویروس چیز جالبی باید باشه. باید تست بشه.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*javad.k*,*mojtaba00*

----------


## mojtaba00

انتی ویروس شید ایرانی  نیست بعد از دو متور اویرا و نود 32 استفاده شده

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*javad.k*,*mortezakar20*

----------


## fanus86

> انتی ویروس شید ایرانی  نیست بعد از دو متور اویرا و نود 32 استفاده شده


دوست عزیز با یه جستجوی کوچیک متوجه ایرانی بودن این آنتی ویروس میشید

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mojtaba00*

----------


## alimahdi

باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید خدمت اساتید ودوستان گرامی :این حقیر با انواع انتی ویروس ها کار کردم هرکدام خوبیها ومعایبی دارند اما بهترین انتی ویروس کسپراسکای روسیه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## alimahdi

شید هنوز اول راهه اما شاید دراینده بهتر بشه انشا...

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## alimahdi

خوبی ها کسپر هیچ ویروسی ازنظران مخفی نمی ماند حتی ویروس فلدرواما بدیهای ان سرعت کامپیوترراکمی میگیرد:ومرتبا ابدیت می خواهد

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## fanus86

منظورتون از شید اول راهه چیه ؟
یعنی دو موتور نود و اویرا اول راه هستند؟

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jalil0111

nod32 ورژن 4 نصب کن نود یکی از چند آنتی ویروس برتر دنیا هست شما هر آنتی ویروسی نصب کنید وآپدیت وتنظیمات امنیتی اش رو خوب تنظیم نکنید کامپیوترتان ویروسی میشود من از سال 2006 تا بحال نود روی سیستم خود ومراجعه کنندگانم نصب میکنم البته نود های که من نصب میکنم همه بصورت آنلاین آپدیت میشوند وهمه راضی هستند هنوز سیستم من ویروسی نشده

----------

*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

> nod32 ورژن 4 نصب کن نود یکی از چند آنتی ویروس  برتر دنیا هست شما هر آنتی ویروسی نصب کنید وآپدیت وتنظیمات امنیتی اش رو  خوب تنظیم نکنید کامپیوترتان ویروسی میشود من از سال 2006 تا بحال نود روی  سیستم خود ومراجعه کنندگانم نصب میکنم البته نود های که من نصب میکنم همه  بصورت آنلاین آپدیت میشوند وهمه راضی هستند هنوز سیستم من ویروسی  نشده


در مورد نصب هر آنتی ویروس دیگه که باید تنضیماتی انجام بدیم تا ویروسی نشیم در کاسپر چگونه باید این کار رو بکنیم؟
منظورتون رو نمی فهمم یعنی آنتی ویروس خودش پاک نمیکنه ما باید تنظیمش کنیم؟!!!!!!
چرا اطلاعات غلط میدید برای حذف نکردن فایل ها تنظیمات هست ولی برای فعال کردن که اتومات فعالن !!
 :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

من خودم انتی ویروس شید رو ایرانی نمی دونم چون موتورهای اون کاملا خارجی هستن ما وقتی می تونیم یک انتی ویروس رو ایرانی بدانیم که مثل نورتون یا کسپر یا نود دارای یک موتور قدرتمند از نو ایرانی باشه یعنی موتور رو یک ایرانی طراحی کرده باشه امید که روزی شاهد همچین انتی ویروسی باشیم

----------

*fanus86*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fanus86

دوست خوبم آقای یوسفی 
درسته از موتور آنتی ویروس های معروف استغاده میکنه اما خوب از ک طرفم گفتن ایرانی درست نیست باید بگیم آنتی ویروس فارسی ولی خوب در مورد استفاده از موتو های خارجی خوب ما کلا تو ماشینم موتور خارجی استفاده میکنیم بعد میگیم خودروی ملی  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:  یا ایرانی 
اینجوری جا افتاده  :پیشنهاد یک انتی ویروس:

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mojtaba00

اموزش کامل انتی ویروس نود 32  http://trainbit.com/files/4374619884/ESS603080-32B.exe

اموزش انتی ویروس نورتون  http://trainbit.com/files/9374619884...013-202122.exe

اموزش انتی ویروس کاسپر   http://trainbit.com/files/0293919884/KISManual.exe 

اموزش انتی ویروس    http://trainbit.com/files/4436719884/BitMNL.exe   Bitdefender 

اموزش انتی ویروس اویرا  http://trainbit.com/files/5716799884/AVRMNL.exe 

اموزش انتی ویروس  http://trainbit.com/files/5520249884/A2013Manual.exe  AVG 

پسورد فایلها  www.*iransetup*.com

اموزش انتی ویروس http://trainbit.com/files/2673319884/AVISMNL.exe  Avast

----------

*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mortezakar20*,*NICHICON*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

اتفاقا من از این تایپیک خوشم اومد چون دوستان با کمال احترام با هم گفتگو کردن و هر کسی نظرشو بیان کرد   ولی ما تا کی باید همدیگرو گول بزنیم و بگیم انتی ویروس شید ایرانی هست این انتی ویروس کاملا خارجی هست و از موتور های خارجی تشکیل شده   ما تو این عم ها چندین سال عقب هستیم و با تعویض کد های برنامه نویسی و تغیر به فارسی و سپس جا زدن به نام ایران کار ارزشمندس نیست شاید عموم مردم قبول کنن ایرانی هست ولی کسانی که در ان موارد تحقیق می کنن می دونن که انتی ویروس کاملا خارجی هست

----------

*anti114*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

در مورد شید قبلا یک تایپیک باز کردم
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=29241
یک بار با این شید امتحان کردم برا صد پشتم بسه
یک کول دیسک ویروسی رو با نسخه پولی شید ویروس کشی کردم 8 تا پیدا کرد
همون کول دیسک رو گذاشتم تو نود 32 یه دونه آتوران پاک کرد
زدم به یه آویرا که 10 تا دیگه ازش در آورد
همین تست خیلی کوچیک برام کافیه

----------

*fanus86*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*mortezakar20*,*تاج*,*همتا*

----------


## NICHICON

*به نام خدا 
دوستان من همیشه از انتی ویروس ارجینال استفاده میکنم 
متاسفانه کاسپرسکای  خیلی گرون شده تک کاربره 80 هزار تومان 
همیشه از کسپر استفاده میکردم
این بار نود 32 گرفتم دو کاربره 40 تومن 
نسخه ESET SMART SUCURITY
تا الانم با هاش مشکلی نداشتم 
چون فلش به سیستمم زیاد وصل میشه 
ولی در کل به نظر من انچنان تفاوت چشم گیری بین انتی ویروس ها نیست همشون دارن فعالیت میکنند برای از بین بردن ویروس حالا با راه های متفاوت یکی با دمپای*
*یکی هم با اسپری ویروس کش* **NNNNNNNNNNNN'.PNG

----------

*abady*,*imanfc*,*mojtaba00*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## fabienmartin

*من چند روز پیش دیدم تسک منیجرم غیرفعال شده و پیغام میده که توسط مدیر غیرفعال شده با وجود اینکه نسخه قانونی نود32 ورژن 5 داشتم؟؟؟؟؟ نمیدونم این ویروس چگونه وارد سیستم شده و نود نفهمیده کلی حالمو گرفت و میخوام بیت دیفندر بگیرم نظرتون چیه؟؟؟*

----------

*abady*

----------


## hossein.rahm

آنتی ویروس شید خیلی کارایش خوبه من خودم دوسال استفاده کردم و راضی بودم امسال هم یک نسخه دوساله دیگه رو خریداری کردم.هم سرعت رو پایین نمیاره و هم سیستم ویروسی نمیشه.البته نسخه رایگانش زیاد جالب نیست نمیدونم چرا؟با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mojtaba00

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان میخواستم بدونم نسخیه اورجینال نود 32 با نسخه های مجانی که در سایت ها است چه فرقی میکنند با تشکر

----------

*mortezakar20*

----------

